#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Αν δεν ήσουν ο μηχανικός που είσαι, ποιός θα ήθελες να είσαι;

## SMBD

---

----------


## SIRADRAB

Εγώ έχω ξεκάθαρη άποψη. Θα ήθελα να ήμουν εισοδηματίας! :EEK!:

----------


## Civilian

Τενίστας  :Γέλιο: 

Κι αν δεν είχα ταλέντο στο τένις θα 'λεγα μουσικός..

----------


## makap

Παρά το γεγονός ότι, στην εποχή μου, οι σχολές των ΑΤΜ, ΧΜ κλπ στο ΕΜΠ αποτελούσαν τη δεύτερη επιλογή, για το ζευγάρι των επιλογών που μπορούσε να είχε κάποιος (δίναμε εξετάσεις το πρωί για την πρώτη επιλογή και το απόγευμα για τη δεύτερη), άρχισα να εργάζομαι από το δεύτερο έτος αφενός σε μεγάλο, για την εποχή του, γραφείο μελετών, αφετέρου στην Υπηρεσία Οικισμού (Τμήμα Τοπογραφήσεων) του τότε ΥΔΕ, με το πρόγραμμα απασχόλησης φοιτητών κατά τις καλοκαιρινές περιόδους.

Η στενή επαφή με το επάγγελμα, από τα πρώτα φοιτητικά χρόνια, με ώθησε να το αγαπήσω και να προσπαθήσω, στα χρόνια που ακολούθησαν, να επεκτείνω και να αναπτύξω τις γνώσεις μου σε διάφορους τομείς δραστηριοτήτων ενός μηχανικού.

Συμπερασματικά, αν και οι ΑΤΜ δεν ήταν η πρώτη μου επιλογή, όχι μόνο δεν μετάνιωσα για τους δρόμους που ακολούθησα αλλά, αν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα, πάλι την ίδια επιλογή θα έκανα.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Εγώ στα 14 ήθελα να γίνω ποδοσφαιριστής.Το' χα το θέμα,ήμουν ταλεντάκι,ακόμα κ σήμερα την παλεύω μια χαρά για τα κιλά μου...Γράφτηκα στα καμπ του Ολυμπιακού αλλά όταν το άκουσε η μητέρα μου τότε φρίκιασε.
Μετά ήθελα να γίνω υδραυλικός,όχι υδραυλικός μηχανικός αλλά υδραυλικός σκέτος!Μου άρεσε να διορθώνω το καζανάκι...... :Γέλιο: Δήλωσα μόνος μου στην Γ' Γυμνασίου να πάω σε τεχνική σχολή αντί για Λύκειο κ πάλι όταν το άκουσαν οι γονείς μου φρίκιασαν!!Κ τότε ο θείος μου (ΠΜ) μου είπε την εξής ατάκα:''γιατί δεν γίνεσαι υδραυλικός μηχανικός?'' 

Κ τότε άστραψαν βροντές μέσα μου κ είπα ''καλή ιδέα,με αυτό θα είναι ικανοποιημένοι ΟΛΟΙ''.

Τελικά κατέληξα δομοστατικός. :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο: 

Μου αρέσει πολύ η δουλειά μου,έχω κάνει αρκετά για την ηλικία μου,εξ' άλλου δουλεύω ως βοηθός μηχανικού από τα 19 μου.Κ όταν βλέπω champions league με πιάνει κάτι μέσα μου..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..ειδικά από τότε που τραυμάτισα τον αυχένα μου σε ερασιτεχνικό ποδόσφαιρο κ αναγκάστηκα να το κόψω.

----------


## noutsaki

θα έπαιζα με την κιθάρα μου *ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ* αυτό
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swWLzRQuLi0

ΜΠΟΡΩ???PLEASE!!!
Γιατί μωρέ, μια χαρά δουλειά κάνουμε.ούτε άγχος, ούτε πίεση, ούτε αβεβαιότητα.τί άλλο να ζητήσει κανείς??

----------


## shelby

Πάλι μηχανικός. Όχι για το επάγγελμα, για την επιστήμη.

----------


## Athan

Kαι εγώ από μικρό παιδί ήμουν ιδιαίτερα "αρχιτεκτονικός" τύπος...
Αλλά και η ειδικότητά μου μου αρέσει εξίσου.

Γενικά η δουλειά μας ως μηχανικοί είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα και δεν θα την άλλαζα. Τουλάχιστον στο επίπεδο που την φανταζόμαστε και ονειροπολούμε, γιατί στην καθημερινή της εφαρμογή.........

Τα χόμπι μου θα ήθελα να παραμείνουν χόμπι και όχι δουλειά.

----------


## brutagon

θα ήθελα να δουλεύω στο κτήριο που φαίνεται στο άβατάρ μου...
Επειδή έχω συμμετάσχει σε ερυνητικό και έχω κάνει πειράματα σε ανθρακονήματα, θα ήθελα να σχεδιάζω τα σασί της Marlboro Project 4 (MP 4)
Paragon* και τα μυαλά στα κιγκλιδώματα

*Για όσους δεν είναι φαμίλιαρ... είναι το εργοστάσιο της McLaren στο Woking

----------


## plo

Μάλλον σκηνοθέτης σε υπερπαραγωγές στο Hollywood. Αλλά και ο Πολ. Μηχ. είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Πολιτικός Μηχανικός σε άλλη χώρα!!!

----------


## kosmel

Δασκάλα, Νηπιαγωγός...... Αν και δεν έχω καμία εκτίμηση στους δασκάλους (παλιούς και νέους), ωστόσο ζηλεύω το ωράριο, το μισθό και τις άδειες τους, ειδικά των Νηπιαγωγών... Γενικά ζηλεύω το ότι το "παίζουν" οτι δουλεύουν...
Αλλά μάλλον είναι λίγο αργά για όνειρα...

----------


## koulosb

Αστροφυσικοςςςς με τα χιλια.....
Εδω και τωρα μου περνανε ιδεες να παω σε κανα πανεπιστημιο.....!!!

Αντε και σημερα που εχει επιτελους ξαστερια να βγαλουμε κανα τηλεσκοπιο εξω....μας εφαγε η συννεφια τοσες μερες...

----------


## SPIMAN

Έχω τη βεβαιότητα ότι γυρνώντας το χρόνο πίσω θα έκανα την ίδια ακριβώς επιλογή. Οι λόγοι είναι δύο:
1) Πάντα μου κέντριζαν το ενδιαφέρον μαθήματα όπως τα Μαθηματικά και η Φυσική 
2) Η αίσθηση της υλοποίησης αυτού που έχεις στο μυαλό σου και ειδικότερα η διαδικασία που ακολουθείται μέχρι την υλοποίηση (σύλληψη ιδέας, μεταφορά ιδέας σε χαρτί - σχέδιο, συζητήσεις - συνεργασίες με συναδέλφους, υλοποίηση - ολοκλήρωση)

----------


## d2m

Εγώ στην Ικάρων ήθελα να μπω, ιπτάμενη, αλλά όταν έδινα πανελλήνιες δεν έπαιρναν ακόμη γυναίκες  :Mad: 
Μετά από την τσαντίλα μου, απέκτησα μια άρνηση να μάθω οτιδήποτε για τα αεροπλάνα έστω και ερασιτεχνικά... Τώρα κάθομαι και παρακολουθώ τα ντοκυμαντέρ με τα αεροπορικά ατυχήματα...




> αν γυρνούσε το χρόνο πίσω θα γινόταν... ΚΟΜΜΩΤΗΣ.
> δ)Καλοπληρωμένη δουλειά αν αναλογιστούμε πόσα χρήματα δίνουν οι γυναίκες (d2m συμφωνείς??)


vaggelis2000, άσε..., αν τα κομμωτήρια περίμεναν από εμένα, θα είχαν κλείσει χρόνια τώρα. Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως πως δίνουν πολλά...

----------


## cna

Αν και όπως και πολλοί από εμάς από αλλού ξεκινήσαμε να ονειρευόμαστε και αλλού καταλήξαμε επιλέγω Αρχιτέκτονας. Βέβαια στο ελεύθερο σχέδιο πάσχω λίγο μιας και ποτέ δεν καταπιάστηκα στα σοβαρά αλλά θυμάμαι ότι την πρώτη μου κάτοψη την έκανα στα 11 (κέρδιζα χρονιά) στο μάθημα της ζωγραφικής. Έπιασα και αποτύπωσα όλο τον όροφο του δημοτικού προσπαθώντας να τηρήσω τις αναλογίες των αιθουσών μιας και τότε δεν σκάμπαζα τίποτα από κλίμακες σχεδίασης κλπ.

----------


## zena13

Εμένα πάντως με εξέπληξε το μέχρι τώρα αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας. Δεν περίμενα ότι οι περισσότεροι θα ήθελαν να είναι κάτι άλλο. Εγώ πάντως ψηφίζω πως και πάλι μηχανικός θα ήθελα να είμαι, αλλά πολύ καλύτερη. Νομίζω ότι η επιστήμη μας είναι από τις ωραιότερες και πιο ενδιαφέρουσες. Αφήστε που αν συνηθίσεις το ελεύθερο επάγγελμα σου γίνεται μεράκι και δεν το αλλάζεις.

----------


## majakoulas

1) Προπονητής ποδοσφαίρου.
2) Scouter ή manager ποδοσφαιριστών. (Στο manager έχω σαρώσει τα πάντα)
3) Ιδιοκτήτης προποτζίδικου.
4) Golden boy (που το σπουδάζουμε αυτό???)

----------


## spiderman

Πασόκος συνδικαλιστής στο Δημόσιο...

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

προπονητής ποδοσφαίρου
στην ομάδα του zavi

----------


## Evan

> Aεροδυναμιστής στη Ferrari ,δίπλα στα pitgirls


εγώ το δεύτερο

@majakoulas
football η fifa? να ανοίξω θέμα για το καινούριο δηλ;

----------


## howard_roark

δεν υπάρχει άλλη δουλειά εκτός από προπονητής ποδοσφαίρου και χαιρομαι που έχουν κι αλλοι το καημό χαχαχα

κοψαμε και το manager πριν κατι χρονια λογω δουλειας, παιδιων και τα συναφη και τωρα το μονο που μας εμεινε ειναι να φωναζουμε στο γηπεδο μπας και ξυπνησει ο εκαστοτε ακριβοπληρωμενος....ενω εμεις θα καναμε τη δουλεια και τζαμπα!

----------


## DOOM

ηθοποιός. (της πιότητας όμως..)

----------


## shelby

Τελικά αρκετοί εδώ μέσα γουστάρουν το manager ανάμεσά τους και γω. Εvan δεν ανοίγεις thread λέω εγώ;

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Μα,ΘΕΛΩ να ανοίξω μαγαζί να πουλάω καλσόν,αφού πλέον δεν μπορώ να γίνω επαγγελματίας ποδοσφαιριστής!Αλλά το ερώτημα είναι ''ποιός θα ήθελες να είσαι''!!!

----------


## shelby

Zavi και συ που θα κάθεσαι στο μαγαζί; :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> ναι αλλά διευκρίνισα στα πλαίσια του εφικτού μέσω άλλων επιλογών που θα κάναμε. Εσύ είχες τραυματισμό


Ε,και έτσι να το πάρουμε,πάλι σωστή είναι η ψήφος μου!Θα ήθελα να ανοίξω ένα zavi center κ να πουλάω κινέζικες μ@#$κίες σε γηραιές κυρίες με υψηλά γούστα! :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο: 
Και σε πληροφορώ είμαι ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ σαγηνευτικός στις μεγάλες (μεγάλες-μεγάλες) ηλικίες....

----------


## lightname

1.Γεωπόνος
2.Μεσίτης

Για την σειρά δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα

----------


## Xάρης

Πάλι μηχανικός και μάλιστα της ίδιας ειδικότητας.
Τι διαφορετικό θα έκανα; Ίσως να αναζητούσα την τύχη μου σε άλλο τόπο.

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

πάλι πολ.μηχανικός , αλλά στη δεκαετία του '70

----------


## Theo

Εισοδηματίας θα ήθελα να είμαι. Ξέρετε .....γόνος πρώην τσιφλικά.

Και παράλληλα θα ήθελα να σπουδάσω φιλοσοφία και πολιτικές επιστήμες καθαρά για χόμπι. :Γέλιο:

----------


## palex

Eγω αν και μου αρεσει η συγκεκριμενη σαν αντικείμενο θα ήθελα μια δουλεία που ή να εφερνε περισσότερα λεφτα, ή να ειχε λιγοτερο αγχος και ευθύνες.
Κατα καιρους πίεσης έχω σκεφτεί διαφορα πιο ευχαριστα επαγγέλματα,
όπως γυμναστης, δάσκαλος,ζωγράφος, κομμωτης, μασερ εμφανισιμων μονο γυναικών  :Χαρούμενος:  !!

----------


## sundance

Βάσει πόρωσης:ή αστρονόμος ή αρχαιολόγος.

Βάσει χρημάτων:φαρμακοποιός (ή καλύτερα έμπορος φαρμάκων)

----------


## mred-akias

Δεν είμαι ακόμη μηχανικός αλλά αν μου δινόταν η επιλογή να επιλέξω τι να σπουδάσω πάλι το ίδιο μάλλον θα επέλεγα, μόνο που θα το έκανα στην Αυστραλία για να μην ανυσηχώ για δουλειά και να ζω άνετα (από οικονομική άποψη)...

----------


## leo

Ίσως Ιατρική ……
Αλλά το Πολυτεχνείο ήταν και θα είναι  Όνειρο ζωής…..
Και πάλι Πολιτικός Μηχανικός θα επέλεγα, με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις στην άκρη του μυαλού μου όπως τα της Ιατρικής δρώμενα ….

----------


## Structur

Ισως μηχανολογος. Το πιανουν το θεμα των κατασκευων καλυτερα.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

O Her Otto δήλωσε πρόσφατα ότι η ζωή είναι μία τεράστια ανηφόρα.Κάθε μέρα που περνάει αγωνίζεσαι να την ανέβεις γιατί πιστεύεις ότι θα έχεις καλύτερη θέα από πιό ψηλά,αλλά τελικά όταν καταφέρεις να την ανέβεις το μόνο που βλέπεις είναι ο θάνατος.

Οπότε,μετά από αυτή τη μεγάλη αλήθεια,θέλω να είμαι ο zavi που είμαι,με τις ατέλειές μου,με τις επιλογές που πήρα,με τη ζωή που κάνω,με το μέλλον που πρέπει να κατακτήσω αλλά όχι ως αυτοσκοπό,και γενικά είμαι ικανοποιημένος με ό,τι είμαι.Και κοιμάμαι με καθαρή τη συνείδησή μου.

Γιατί,όλοι γκρινιάζουμε με το status μας,αλλά όταν δούμε τη ματαιότητα του να απορρίπτουμε τις επιλογές που έχουμε στηρίξει,τότε μόνο αρχίζουμε να αγαπάμε αυτό που κάνουμε.Και πάντα,όσο κοιμόμαστε σαν μωρά,δεν πρόκειται να μας πειράξει κανένας π@#$%ς την ψυχή μας.....

Αυτά

Πάω για ποτό

----------


## sundance

Άλλο το να μετανιώνεις για κάτι και άλλο το να παραδέχεσαι ότι κάποια άλλη επιλογή ίσως να ήταν καλύτερη.

Το να μετανιώνεις είναι απλά μια τρομακτική σπατάλη ενέργειας.

----------


## vmaniad

θα ήθέλα η καθημερινότηά μας σαν μηχανικοί να ήταν όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά με τον παρακάτω ορισμό της δουλειάς μηχανικού. 

(το παραθέτω στη γλώσα που γράφτηκε όπως γράφτηκε)

"Engineers apply the principles of science and mathematics to develop economical solutions to technical problems. Their work is the link between scientific discoveries and the commercial applications that meet societal and consumer needs. "

και συγκεκριμένα :

"*Civil engineers* design and supervise the construction of roads, buildings, airports, tunnels, dams, bridges, and water supply and sewage systems. They must consider many factors in the design process, from the construction costs and expected lifetime of a project to government regulations and potential environmental hazards such as earthquakes and hurricanes. Civil engineering, considered one of the oldest engineering disciplines, encompasses many specialties. The major ones are structural, water resources, construction, environmental, transportation, and geotechnical engineering. Many civil engineers hold supervisory or administrative positions, from supervisor of a construction site to city engineer. Others may work in design, construction, research, and teaching."

πηγή:

http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos027.htm#nature

----------


## Balance

> Οπότε,μετά από αυτή τη μεγάλη αλήθεια,θέλω να είμαι ο zavi που είμαι,με τις ατέλειές μου,..,με το μέλλον που πρέπει να κατακτήσω αλλά όχι ως αυτοσκοπό,και γενικά είμαι ικανοποιημένος με ό,τι είμαι.Και κοιμάμαι με καθαρή τη συνείδησή μου.
> ... όταν δούμε τη ματαιότητα του να απορρίπτουμε τις επιλογές που έχουμε στηρίξει,τότε μόνο αρχίζουμε να αγαπάμε αυτό που κάνουμε.Και πάντα,όσο κοιμόμαστε σαν μωρά,δεν πρόκειται να μας πειράξει κανένας π@#$%ς την ψυχή μας.....


Συμφωνώ 100%.Ο θεός να μας έχει καλά να προοδεύουμε και να μην αφήνουμε να μας βάζει κανείς χέρι στους κόπους και τι θυσίες μας.

----------


## dhpeper84

Από το γυμνάσιο ήθελα να γίνω πολιτικός μηχανικός γιατί τότε ο θείος μου(Η/Μ) με είχε επηρρεάσει σχετικά με την ικανότητα να δημιουργείς. Από τότε το έβαλα στόχο και ευτυχώς τον πέτυχα. Όμως το κρυφό μου όνειρο ήταν να είχα τα κότσια να άφήσω τη δυτικότροπη ζωούλα μου και να γίνω πολεμικός ανταποκριτής, με μία φωτογραφική στο χέρι και να καταγράφω τη παράνοια του ανρώπινου μυαλού, τον ανθρώπινο πόνο και τη βία στη πραγματική της διάσταση. Έτσι σίγουρα θα άλλαζαν οι απαιτήσεις της ζωής μου, και με πολύ λιγότερα πράγματα θα ήμουν πληρέστερος ευτυχέστερος και λιγότερο αγχωμένος για τα κοινωνικά στάτους και τις μ@$%&*ς που μας δημιουργεί η υπάρχουσα κοινωνία. Αυτό πιστεύω.

----------

iovo

----------


## Pappos

Θα ήθελα Φιλόσοφος - Στοχαστής.

----------


## Ubiquites

Θα ήθελα πολύ να ήμουν στον εκπαιδευτικό τομέα. Από νηπιαγωγός, δάσκαλος, καθηγητής γυμνασίου ή λυκείου μέχρι καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου. Τα πάω τόσο καλά με τα άτομα μικρότερης ηλικίας και έχω απίστευτη υπομονή.

----------


## seismic

Εγώ δεν είμαι μηχανικός, και θα το ήθελα πολύ να ήμουν.

----------

